# Waiting on the cup



## lporcano (Feb 20, 2003)

chau


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Weather.com forecasts 2knots breeze. I'm not optimistic.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like it is postponed for lack of wind.........*i2f*


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Another error by Alinghi, a foul, and USA won the start.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*over and done*

now what? where? will they let more yanks on board?


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

No protest. The America's Cup is in America again!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great job BMWO! Now, Larry, make the race fun again, will ya?

Berti - go find another job.


----------

